# Gulp Alive



## Guest (Feb 19, 2008)

Ok People

They have been around for a while now, are they worth the money?

Do they catch more fish than the std Gulps

Can you mix the colours in the tubs as I am sick of the packets leaking?

Cheers


----------



## fishnfreak (Jun 22, 2007)

i have heard that you can mix and match. but i am keen as i hate the leakage as well


----------



## wapstar (Jan 4, 2008)

Good idea on the SPC fruit container. I managed just last night to scent the boot of my car with some delicious Gulp.


----------



## craig450 (May 11, 2007)

Yes the tub leaks!!! i transfered mine into a smaller screw top container.
I mainly use SP's for chasing flathead, i have had plenty of fish with the Alive's but i dont think they work any better or worse than the original gulp range, for flathead anyway.
I only have the 3" minnows in Smelt colour, have not tried the rest.


----------



## ArWeTherYet (Mar 25, 2007)

They have released only crap colours, in small sizes and until they bring out 5" nuke chook I wont be buying any. Honestly I havent heard any exceptionable reports about them. I think your still better off getting a few different sizes and colours in the ordinary gulps.


----------



## MangoX (Feb 18, 2006)

:? yep, they sure leak :?

how the f#ck do they release such a faulty product and charge you so much ?
no shame....


----------



## Guest (Feb 19, 2008)

mmmmmmm........I havnt had a leaky tub yet. The price is no different really as they are 3 times the price of a packet of gulps, but they have 3 times as many in the tub. The tub doesnt pack away as nice as a packet though in the yak

As for being better than the standard gulps, I dont see any difference


----------



## Robbo (Jan 6, 2007)

Ahhh...the famous SPC fruit containers. I don't use them for storing gulps but they are excellent for storing water and freezing for the fish esky on the yak.


----------



## deano (Nov 26, 2006)

The tubs suck - the juice goes everywhere. I transfer the contents to a tupperware container to avoid this problem. You can mix and match the gulps, and I take 3 or 4 of each type of gulp with me (in the same container) when I go out. This includes gulps out of the packet in addition to the alive variety.

As far as performance goes, I can't say that I have noticed any difference compared with the normal gulps. Visually the gulp alive seem to have less definition and look a bit more 'puffy', but it is only a subtle difference so the fish won't notice. The selection of colours and sizes remains restrictive, which is why I continue to buy the packets, but I put the contents of the pack straight into the storage container with the juice before I go out - it just seems more convenient than taking a number of different plastic gulp bags with me.


----------



## landyman (Oct 17, 2007)

the only thing stopping my buying them is carrying them around..

I have all my normal gulp satchets in my a gulp folder and this works well.. the whole tub thing makes it awkward for me..


----------



## roydsy (Nov 20, 2007)

I have to agree no performance gain, tub leaks... grrrr wasted gulp juice, and not really that much better value for money. However, i still buy them to recharge/rejuice all my other plastics.... it becomes a cocktail of squidjies, twisters and you name it brand.

Thanks for the tips on tuppaware and SPC


----------



## wapstar (Jan 4, 2008)

Are the Gulp alives made of the same material as the regular Gulp or are they more absorbant?


----------



## Redfin60 (Nov 30, 2006)

I have had better catch rates with the alives. Could be due to any number of variables so hard to say if it's the alives or me  Certainly no chance of drying out as with the packets. I change them after half an hour or so if I have had no bites, so I am always tying one on with fresh juice which may add to the results. I purchased a tub when they were just released, and purchased another a couple of weeks ago. I noticed the newer tub seems to seal better. The older lid had smooth indents on the rim, where as the new tub has fine serrations on the rib and locks better. I always keep mine upright though, wouldn't trust em!

I have mixed colors and have noticed no real difference or colours merging over the past few months. With gulps a slight color change won't really make much difference anyway. I don't think Mr flattie is going to care if my blue minnow has a slight chook shade to it even if the colors do run! I have every variety of 6" sand worm in one tub, with turtle back worms in pumpkinseed, gulp prawns in natural and new penny, all from half used packets. It is a bit crowded in there but all the colors seem fine and true. My new tub now has 4" minnows in rainbow and half used packets of minnows in blue, nuclear chook, pumpkinseed, white, etc.


----------



## Gigantor (Jun 27, 2006)

Virtually everytime I'm at the local tackle store I look at these. Just can't bring myself to actually buying them. Seem to be a hell of lot of cash for what it is.

I think I'll wait a little while until I hear lots of great reports about them.

In the meantime I'll continue to use the standard types in the packets.

Cheers, Pete


----------



## Guest (Feb 22, 2008)

Gigantor said:


> Virtually everytime I'm at the local tackle store I look at these. Just can't bring myself to actually buying them. Seem to be a hell of lot of cash for what it is.
> 
> I think I'll wait a little while until I hear lots of great reports about them.
> 
> In the meantime I'll continue to use the standard types in the packets.


You Know Pete, I think I'm with you, the day they are 14.99 I might think about it.

Cheers


----------



## Gigantor (Jun 27, 2006)

Sel,

I guess the real test will be whether they continue in the future? One would think (from a marketing & sales sense) that if Gulp Alive's don't sell very well in the market that Berkley will drop the price at first, and if they still don't sell they'll discontinue.

The high price would be to try and recover the R&D for Alive.

Pete


----------



## Guest (Feb 23, 2008)

I have found the tubs leak (thats a big blunder I reckon) but I replaced mine with a $2 surrogate. I have found that you can mix colours, but over time the brine will discolour and then discolour the lures in it. That said, it hasn't ended up being such a bad thing, because I still catch fish with those lures. Truth be told, however, I'm using gulps less and less though, as the newer squidgies seem to be just as effective for me, and I also use a couple of other brands that seem just as good, if not better. Finn-S minnows, for example, have out-fished just about every other minnow or shad lure I've ever used. But damn, they're hard to find these days :?

As for the price of Alive, compared to the satchels, it's not as bad as it seems. There are a lot more lures in those tubs than there are in the satchels. And the tubs can be reused and are a good way to store the gulps you have lying around in opened packets.


----------



## onemorecast (Apr 17, 2006)

keljad said:


> The price is no different really as they are 3 times the price of a packet of gulps, but they have 3 times as many in the tub. The tub doesnt pack away as nice as a packet though in the yak
> 
> As for being better than the standard gulps, I dont see any difference


I agree with this assessment. I've used nearly a whole tub and am convinced that (at least in the 3" minnow) I am getting more than I would with 3 packets.

I also cannot say they fish a lot better than the original, because I have not fished an original, a Gulp Alive, then an original to see if it's there is a noticeable difference. But I've caught a fair number of flatheads, a few whiting and a half a dozen tailor on them since about Christmas.

Container is a nuisance, but I've adapted to it


----------



## liquor box (Jun 4, 2007)

I have used 6x3"pumpkinseed minnows from my new tub. It is my first tub and I have got a fish first cast for all 6 SP's!
I dont think this is because they are better, i have often got a fish first cast with others, and I think I am just getting better at picking spots and am casting better.

I dont tend to feel any bites after around 7-8 casts unless i re-dip the SP in the juice. So I feel that the "flavour" seems to wash off a little quicker than other SP's.

My only complaint is the leaking lid, Has anyone complained? Do you think if I emailed the manufacturer they would listen? I think it is worthy of a replacement, there is no indication that it will leak, and as a consumer I feel that you are not getting what you reasonably expect to get when purchasing.


----------

